# Inshore Shark Fishing



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anybody know of some good places to try for shark in the Ft. Walton/Destin area. Inside the bay I mean. Dont get me wrong, I love trout and redfish, but I just have an itch to try for some sharks. I've heard the north side of destin bridge in the channel. Any other ideas would be great, and are they there now?? Any info would be great.


----------



## directdrive (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi: We used to catch beaucoup hammerheads down near Destin out in the surf. You are going to catch shark if you try. If I were you, I'd anchor up on the inside of the Destin bridge around the corners a bit and in 15+ feet of water. Put out a lot of chum. You can rig top water but we always had good luck on the bottom. Just make sure your bait is in line with the flow of chum and you should get a hook-up. I live over here in Pensacola and know a bunch of places to catch shark in the bay. Choctawhatchee bay is not the same but you should do fine.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

directdrive said:


> Hi: We used to catch beaucoup hammerheads down near Destin out in the surf. You are going to catch shark if you try. If I were you, I'd anchor up on the inside of the Destin bridge around the corners a bit and in 15+ feet of water. Put out a lot of chum. You can rig top water but we always had good luck on the bottom. Just make sure your bait is in line with the flow of chum and you should get a hook-up. I live over here in Pensacola and know a bunch of places to catch shark in the bay. Choctawhatchee bay is not the same but you should do fine.



So let's hear a good spot for chummin/shark fishing in Pcola!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*When I had a boat small enough to launch in my neighborhood park we would go to the Garcon Point bridge almost to the channel, 2 pillings from it on the South side, catch some white trout and sink em to the bottom on some large circle hooks after putting out some ground up guts and stuff as chum and very soon after that we would have at least one on the line, most of the time two. They are only in 20-25' of water so they can take out alot of line. They range between 3-5' in size. I only keet one to eat ( They are great grilled ) and just had fun catching the rest. Night time bite mostly. *

*I also caught the biggest Sail Cat I ever saw on one of those trips that I have been told would have been the record had I kept him, but I ate him before I found out he was in the running.*


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Incoming or outgoing tide? Does it matter really as long as the water is moving to spread out that chum?


----------

